# Are twerking videos allowed on the site...*INTERESTING* twerking videos that I'd like to expose



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...

Are twerking videos allowed, anyone know?...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Stripper nuns?  Bring 'em on!  

This is prolly a question you wanna post under "Announcements and Feedback".  And it's gonna depend on the content I'm sure.  Not even sure what _twerking _means though -- don't know if I've ever seen it.

At the least you could link to them without embedding inside a post.

But a question --- where did all these tags on the OP come from?  What's it got to do with "Moslem men", 
"Moslem women" and so forth?  How did you even do that?  Never seen that on a thread before.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Stripper nuns?  Bring 'em on!
> 
> This is prolly a question you wanna post under "Announcements and Feedback".  And it's gonna depend on the content I'm sure.  Not even sure what _twerking _means though -- don't know if I've ever seen it.
> 
> ...



Twerking.   

twerk
twərk/
_verb_
informal
gerund or present participle: *twerking*

dance to popular music in a sexually provocative manner involving thrusting hip movements and a low, squatting stance.
"just wait till they catch their daughters twerking to this song"


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...
> 
> Are twerking videos allowed, anyone know?...



If they are wearing clothing, then it's fine.    I just posted one and others have posted them too.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Stripper nuns?  Bring 'em on!
> ...



I don't see a thing sexually provocative about this image.  Just looks damn silly.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

No not stripping just dancing sexually or "twerking" (twerking can be looked up at Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .)

They aren't fake portrayals of religious women but real Moslem women twerking...they dress like nuns but they are Moslems haha.

I may be able to place tags on posts as a paying member here.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



A lot of guys like it apparently.  Lol.    It does kind of look like she's "humping" though, amirite?


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If they are wearing clothing, then it's fine.    I just posted one and others have posted them too.



Hi Chris

Do you know where I could see these videos to get a good sense of what the site considers allowable...

Clothing, check.  But I'd like to see how the twerking looks...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If they are wearing clothing, then it's fine.    I just posted one and others have posted them too.
> ...



Nope.  I only know I've seen people post them before.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> A lot of guys like it apparently.  Lol.    It does kind of look like she's "humping" though, amirite?



I agree.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If they are wearing clothing, then it's fine.    I just posted one and others have posted them too.
> ...



If you are very concerned, you should probably private message one of the moderators on duty.    They would know best.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I dunno, it looks like she's going for something remotely related, but what is up with that misshapen posteriority complex?  She's way too fat and it's all in one spot.  I like women _proportioned_.  This one is almost grotesque.

I dunno, there's dance that is sexually provocative in that way but --- this ain't it.  
This is more at clownish gimmickry.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If you are very concerned, you should probably private message one of the moderators on duty.    They would know best.



A very good idea I agree...thank you, ma'am.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I dunno, it looks like she's going for something remotely related, but what is up with that misshapen posteriority complex?  She's way too fat and it's all in one spot.  I like women _proportioned_.  This one is almost grotesque.
> 
> I dunno, there's dance that is sexually provocative in that way but --- this ain't it.
> This is more at clownish gimmickry.



Some people are better at it than others.  You can find quite a bit of examples on youtube that will help you understand why it is a sexual way to dance.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If you are very concerned, you should probably private message one of the moderators on duty.    They would know best.



Just now saw your GIF...my videos are more clothed but similar.

Thanks, again!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Would you like me to post more for your approval?    There is a Miley Cyrus one too, but you probably wouldn't like that one either.  It's kind of the opposite of the above, with kind of no butt.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, it looks like she's going for something remotely related, but what is up with that misshapen posteriority complex?  She's way too fat and it's all in one spot.  I like women _proportioned_.  This one is almost grotesque.
> ...



I understand that the motion is _based on_ that.
But this particular gal looks like somebody filled up a 13-gallon trash bag with Jello and started poking it in a rhythm.  I don't find anything sexy about that. Asses should not move in oceanic tsunami wave patterns.  You lose the curves.

Make her a more natural shape and make the movements more realistic, rather than having both exaggerated beyond the point of absurdity, and I'm all over it.  But this just leaves me flat.  I just don't find absurd farce to be sexy.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The other extreme?

Bring it on, I shall apply the appropriate Pogo-scale rating...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Okay!  You asked for it!    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



These two made the earth quake!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had exactly the same look on my face as that little girl in the pink, on your first image.  Actually I see no difference from the first to this except this one's not so fat.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's not much to go on but the one on the left gets the Pogo Stamp of Approval (PSA).  She's proportioned.

That looks like an explosion though with the flash.  What was it --- a police raid?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, the difference here as I see it is one of these girls has a big butt and one has no butt.    One is moving her butt.  The other is just kind of . . . . not really sure.  Lol.  

TBH, twerking is not really "dancing" to me.    It's just moving your butt around really.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No idea.  Lol.  Funny though!   

Here is another form of "twerking."


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah that's all I see too.  To me you could film an ocean surf and play it back at hyper-fast speed and have the same effect.  I guess what I look for in a woman is curves.  And those are just lost when you resemble a bag of Jello.  There's simply nothing sexy about Jello.  Jello is made to be silly.

Meanwhile no happy ending from the OP and his "Moslem twerking".  What do they do -- face Mecca?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> No idea.  Lol.  Funny though!
> 
> Here is another form of "twerking."



Thank you for your efforts to make sure we get a proper education on the material at hand.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Question is, which end?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No idea.  Lol.  Funny though!
> ...



Well, you are very welcome.  That's why I'm here!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Good question.  I was going to put it that way.
It all depends on what the point of "twerking" is.  What kind of statement is it trying to express?  What I get from at least the first example is, "I eat way too many carbohydrates".


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...
> 
> Are twerking videos allowed, anyone know?...



Which religion?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo doesn't like big butts, and cannot lie.    I didn't think the lady's butt was all THAT big.  You need to look at pictures of Kim Kardashian or Nicki Minaj I think.  Lol.  I mean, her butt was only a bit larger than an average sized butt, I think.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo doesn't like big butts, and cannot lie.    I didn't think the lady's butt was all THAT big.  You need to look at pictures of Kim Kardashian or Nicki Minaj I think.  Lol.  I mean, her butt was only a bit larger than an average sized butt, I think.



I think he likes the skinny girls.  Good luck finding a skinny girl in the United States.  It sucks to be Pogo.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know about anyone else, but I think this girl's butt looks like a normal sized butt.  It's not that big and wiggly, considering how she's wiggling it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Looks just grotesque to me.  I mean look at the ankles on the same woman.  Something just ain't right there.

Brian Williams may disagree...

​


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I think this girl's butt looks like a normal sized butt.  It's not that big and wiggly, considering how she's wiggling it.



Yeah.  I think it is much smaller than average.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



In the one I'm talking about, you can't even see her ankles?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but I think this girl's butt looks like a normal sized butt.  It's not that big and wiggly, considering how she's wiggling it.
> ...



Well sure, if you are counting the overweight/obese people out there, you would probably be right.  Her butt would actually be on the SMALL side compared to some others.  Lol.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well sure, if you are counting the overweight/obese people out there, you would probably be right.  Her butt would actually be on the SMALL side compared to some others.  Lol.



She is one level away from Miley Cyrus sized.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well sure, if you are counting the overweight/obese people out there, you would probably be right.  Her butt would actually be on the SMALL side compared to some others.  Lol.
> ...



No way.  She has much more nicer body than Miley.  Ewww.  Miley is just . . . yucky, IMO.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but I think this girl's butt looks like a normal sized butt.  It's not that big and wiggly, considering how she's wiggling it.
> ...



You wanna see what "average" actually is -- take a trip to Europe.

We fat.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Maybe it's just Miley's atrocious wardrobe that makes her look so bad?  I don't know, but she looks nasty to me.  Lol.  Maybe it's just because she's Miley with her tongue hanging out all the time?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Very few Americans would argue.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

If people would just get more exercise.  I think that is really the biggest culprit, even bigger than food.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Moslem women twerking...they call it M'alayah dancing (Wikipedia link for M'alayah: M'alayah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *:*)


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Moslem women twerking...they call it M'alayah dancing (Wikipedia link for M'alayah: M'alayah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *:*)



This is an Arabic ritual for weddings.  I don't think it has anything to do with worship or Islam.

I could be wrong but it doesn't quite make sense.  I am almost certain that this has no religious significance whatsoever.

Muslim is not a race.  It is a religion.

Arabic is a race.  These are Arabic women and are most certainly not Muslim.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Moslem women twerking...they call it M'alayah dancing (Wikipedia link for M'alayah: M'alayah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *:*)



Seen it before.      Certainly not the weirdest "ritual" I've ever seen before.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

a 





vasuderatorrent said:


> This is an Arabic ritual for weddings.  I don't think it has anything to do with worship or Islam.
> 
> I could be wrong but it doesn't quite make sense.  I am almost certain that this has no religious significance whatsoever.
> 
> ...



You're off on this friend...they are Moslems as I check and verified.  And the dance is not done exclusively at weddings.  I have a few for propagating purposes with the men throwing money on & touching the women as they dance but I thought that those were too obscene to show here...

I have some with the women humping & grinding on each other on the ground but they also are too obscene for USMB.

And "Arabic" is the language...the race is Arab ...

(EDIT - P.S.: Also it's not a ritual according to the link...it is just a dance.)


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > This is an Arabic ritual for weddings.  I don't think it has anything to do with worship or Islam.
> ...



Who cares though?  Does this effect me and my life in any way whatsoever?  Nope!


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Who cares though?  Does this effect me and my life in any way whatsoever?  Nope!



Lol (laughing with)...peace, friend...


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Moslem women twerking ("M'alayah" dancing) in front of male and female audience:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

More Moslem twerkers:


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol!  I think it's kind of funny actually.    What in the world are they doing?  Is this really some religious dance or more like a prelude to a strip tease or something?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 4, 2015)

Fanny flappers of the world,,,Unite!


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  I think it's kind of funny actually.    What in the world are they doing?  Is this really some religious dance or more like a prelude to a strip tease or something?



M'alayah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!  I think it's kind of funny actually.    What in the world are they doing?  Is this really some religious dance or more like a prelude to a strip tease or something?
> ...



Okay, it's a little strange that religious people would practice such a "dance" as a custom of sorts, but still certainly not the strangest thing out there.  Lol.  I guess those people have to let off some steam somehow.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Better to twerk than to be a terrorist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





 Oh shit thats funny!!!!


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

On stage Moslem twerking:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Okay, it's a little strange that religious people would practice such a "dance" as a custom of sorts, but still certainly not the strangest thing out there.  Lol.  I guess those people have to let off some steam somehow.



Looks like they're getting the steam out with their gyrating haha.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Better to twerk than to be a terrorist.



Yeah Timothy McVeigh's kind bite the big one.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> On stage Moslem twerking:



This paving-over of the original music with the lame-ass cover of "Light My Fire" is getting really old.  The original music has gotta be far more interesting.

Btw your link indicates these are professional Bidun entertainers, not "Moslems".  And it's apparently got nothing to do with religion but is another cultural thing.  The same link describes the spectacle as "taboo" and indicates the performers are outcasts who don't mingle with the general populace.  Kind of their own self-contained community?

Actually if its derivation from West Africa is accurate it resembles a kind of crude version of African dances that have to do with expressing the concept of fertility.  I could see that lineage.

But that fake music soundtrack ....   that's gotta go.  Give us something with the original music.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it's a little strange that religious people would practice such a "dance" as a custom of sorts, but still certainly not the strangest thing out there.  Lol.  I guess those people have to let off some steam somehow.
> ...



So, is this some kind of fetish for you or something?  I mean, apparently these are African Muslims, and a lot of "African" type dances are quite "suggestive" to some people, I think.    I don't really see what you are making such a big deal out of this for???  IOW, what is the point?  Is there something you are trying to say about these women or how they dance or something?  I don't know.  Maybe they need money or something.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't see any evidence that they're Muslim, but apparently they do make a lot of money.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous1977 said:
> ...



Well, that is what the caption on the video says, not that it's necessarily accurate, but the clothing also looks like it could be Muslim garb.  Of course, one can't say for sure from a Youtube video.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> This paving-over of the original music with the lame-ass cover of "Light My Fire" is getting really old.  The original music has gotta be far more interesting.
> 
> Btw your link indicates these are professional Bidun entertainers, not "Moslems".  And it's apparently got nothing to do with religion but is another cultural thing.  The same link describes the spectacle as "taboo" and indicates the performers are outcasts who don't mingle with the general populace.  Kind of their own self-contained community?
> 
> ...



According to my sources (people that I have talked to) the entertainers and their audiences are all Moslems.

...I love the soundtrack bro...that's gonna stay...

It's a way groovy tune haha


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Exactly.  Anyone can call any YouTube video anything they want.  And inasmuch as the music is all doctored and the commentary is disabled, I very much doubt their veracity. 

The garb would be cultural rather than religious, to fit that time and place, like anywhere else (think about it -- do we wear "Christian garb"?)  And again inasmuch as they're entertainers they would use whatever wardrobe would serve the desired effect.  If the desired effect is to fantasize on what look like everyday (Muslim) women, similar to ones seen on the streets, gyrating in ways the actual everyday women wouldn't be doing in that culture, then that's the garb that would be called for.

Just as an American stripper might use a costume as a nurse, or teacher, or cop, or whatever the particular fantasy is.  They don't need to go to nursing school for that.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This paving-over of the original music with the lame-ass cover of "Light My Fire" is getting really old.  The original music has gotta be far more interesting.
> ...



It sucks big time dingo balls.  It's not even the Doors, let alone authentic original middle eastern music.

Plus, it's the same lame thing --- over and over and over and over and over and over and over.....


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, is this some kind of fetish for you or something?  I mean, apparently these are African Muslims, and a lot of "African" type dances are quite "suggestive" to some people, I think.    I don't really see what you are making such a big deal out of this for???  IOW, what is the point?  Is there something you are trying to say about these women or how they dance or something?  I don't know.  Maybe they need money or something.  Lol.



Gonna be discontinuing our conversation Chris...it was nice talking to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Even if they were (which I'm sure SOME of them actually are), I don't really see what the big deal is or what the point is.  It's not like it's so "shocking" or anything.  It's another country.  They might do things differently there.  Plenty of women in the world performing provocative dance maneuvers.  Not so shocking.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, is this some kind of fetish for you or something?  I mean, apparently these are African Muslims, and a lot of "African" type dances are quite "suggestive" to some people, I think.    I don't really see what you are making such a big deal out of this for???  IOW, what is the point?  Is there something you are trying to say about these women or how they dance or something?  I don't know.  Maybe they need money or something.  Lol.
> ...



Why?  Isn't this something you wanted to discuss?  Why make a thread about it if you didn't want to discuss it?    What in the hell??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I suspect that's universal, yup.  It isn't going to look the same everywhere since every culture has its own definitions of where the moral edge is and what exactly defines "suggestive".   And even those change over time within the same culture.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I don't see any evidence that they're Muslim, but apparently they do make a lot of money.



They couldn't live in Saudi Arabia as non-Muslims who "don't mingle with the general populace" if you know anything about Islam...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any evidence that they're Muslim, but apparently they do make a lot of money.
> ...



Who said they're in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> It sucks big time dingo balls.  It's not even the Doors, let alone authentic original middle eastern music.
> 
> Plus, it's the same lame thing --- over and over and over and over and over and over and over.....



Lol the point wasn't entertaining us...the point was exposing Moslem behavior, if you noted from the thread title...

Want entertainment?  I'm not your guy, friend.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any evidence that they're Muslim, but apparently they do make a lot of money.
> ...



Did you post these same videos before several months or so ago?  I seem to remember another poster who was incessantly posting these videos and seemed to have some kind of obsession with these alleged Muslim women twerking.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Who said they're in Saudi Arabia?



The link did, smart-guy haha.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...
> 
> Are twerking videos allowed, anyone know?...



Thought twerking was just a word for (switches mode of speech) 'shakin' dat ass' 

Seeing the example video on page 1 I'm struck recalling the bit from "Footloose" when Bacon's character's justifying the prom to the preacher quoting Bible verse, "...and he lept and danced unto the Lord." ...Then I think of twerking. Um...


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thought twerking was just a word for (switches mode of speech) 'shakin' dat ass'



Haha..."booty-shakin'" is what the use to call it when I was young.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > It sucks big time dingo balls.  It's not even the Doors, let alone authentic original middle eastern music.
> ...



You haven't shown us any evidence that these entertainers are Moslems, or any kind of religious.  Nor are we told where the videos are shot.  Saudi Arabia is doubtful.

Here's one I looked up --- this music is obviously also dubbed, but it's far more authentic than that lame Doors clone and waaaay more interesting.

​
From the uploader's description (excerpt):
>> _Malaya_ (or معلايه ) is an afro-arab dance similar to _Baikoko_, a costal dance found within the East African region of Tanga (Tanzania) and Mombasa (Kenya). M'alayah also resembles the Swahili _Chakacha_ dance, which features hip roll movements like singer Shakira (in swahili you may say _kata kiuno_ or _viuno_ which simply means to cut your waist) and slow waist wine like Rihanna. The Somali _niiko_ and the Malagasy _kawitry_ dance also shares its similarites with Malaya.

In West Africa, Malaya is similar to the _Mapouka_ dance from Cote d'Ivoire, the _sabar-leumbeul_ dance from Senegal and the _funana_ from Cabo Verde (Cape Verde) << (more at the link --- and the comments below the video are interesting too)​
He doesn't specify exactly where this was shot, although to my ear the music sounds more West African than East.  As a Lusophile I'm familiar with Funana, but only as a music form.  Not familiar with the visuals.

Interesting stuff anyways.  The world is a rich repository of human cultures expressed in myriad ways.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So what if it was filmed in Saudi Arabia or where ever in the world?  What difference does it make and why is this something that anyone feels the need to post over and over again?   I don't see too many people caring about this at all, TBH.    The fact that a person feels compelled to post videos about it over and over again is more weird, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...
> ...



I think that this poster is TRYING to make a point, but perhaps is too afraid to come out and say.  Can't say for sure, but it seems that way.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

Check out this pop singer from Tanzania -- and the music is fantastic.

​


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Check out this pop singer from Tanzania -- and the music is fantastic.
> 
> ​



Can't say that I'm crazy about the music, but it's always interesting to see what's popular in other countries.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

You know, these women could even be sex slaves who are dressed up in this garb and made to dance for the men.  Who in the hell knows?  There is just no way to really tell what is going on from a Youtube video.  They could be real.  They could be fake.  Nobody really knows when it comes to these kinds of vids.  Just sayin.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this pop singer from Tanzania -- and the music is fantastic.
> ...



The point being, there's several flashes of the same kind of dancing there.  The music itself is a bonus.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You know, these women could even be sex slaves who are dressed up in this garb and made to dance for the men.  Who in the hell knows?  There is just no way to really tell what is going on from a Youtube video.  They could be real.  They could be fake.  Nobody really knows when it comes to these kinds of vids.  Just sayin.



Anything's possible.  I think it's real, I just don't think it's got anything to do with Moslems.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know, these women could even be sex slaves who are dressed up in this garb and made to dance for the men.  Who in the hell knows?  There is just no way to really tell what is going on from a Youtube video.  They could be real.  They could be fake.  Nobody really knows when it comes to these kinds of vids.  Just sayin.
> ...



Why are you spelling it like that?  I always thought it was MUSLIMS.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They're interchangeable.  "Moslem" is older but "Muslim" is probably more phonologically accurate.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I've seen it spelled that way before, but I thought it was just a typo.  Lol.  Oh well, I'm not Muslim, so what do I know about it?


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> You haven't shown us any evidence that these entertainers are Moslems, or any kind of religious...



I'm sorry sir but I don't have time for you...I cited the link that said that the dance is done in Eastern Arabia...learn Islam to know what you are talking about (how these women would have to be Moslems, how they couldn't live in Arabia as non-Moslems who "don't mingle with the general populace") lol.

Sorry to say I will be ignoring the rest of your posts on this thread...


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 5, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, is this some kind of fetish for you or something?  I mean, apparently these are African Muslims, and a lot of "African" type dances are quite "suggestive" to some people, I think.    I don't really see what you are making such a big deal out of this for???  IOW, what is the point?  Is there something you are trying to say about these women or how they dance or something?  I don't know.  Maybe they need money or something.  Lol.
> ...


That was a lazy answer.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If these are Muslims then it is very shocking to me.  The trick is that they aren't Muslims.

Every single person participating in this thread knows that these aren't Muslim women.  Only a complete retard would believe that these are Muslims.  Since nobody in this thread is a complete retard then let's just drop the bull shit and stick to telling the truth and stop trying to be totally deceptive and/or stupid.

These are not Muslims.  Drop the nonsense.  These blatant lies are so obvious.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 5, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't shown us any evidence that these entertainers are Moslems, or any kind of religious...
> ...



You are a liar.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 5, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > So twerking is just a word for dancing sexually...I found some very interesting videos of religious women in religious garbs twerking that I wanted to share...
> ...



Lol  In that Bible verse David was dancing naked.  His wife was pissed off.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't shown us any evidence that these entertainers are Moslems, or any kind of religious...
> ...



The term "Eastern Arabia" doesn't mean specifically *Saudi *Arabia the country.  It means a geographic and cultural _region_, which includes, for example, Kuwait and Oman.  You could have simply followed the link attached to the term to find that out.

Do go ahead and ignore.  It seems to have served you well in your quest to remain uninformed.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Indeed, whether the entertainers, or the audience, are or are not Muslim is irrelevant.  They're not participating in a religious ritual here.  It's got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion.  Just as it's irrelevant whether a golfer or a race car driver is a "Christian".  It's simply not involved.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



How in the hell do YOU know?  Oh, that's right, you don't know anything.    Why would you believe that Muslims never dance?  WTF is wrong with you?  They COULD be Muslims.  It is certainly not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Instead of getting all in a tizzy about it (WHY, I don't know), why don't you try to do some research and argue intelligently for a change?  Knowledge is your friend.  

M'alayah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *M'alayah* (Arabic: معلايه or معلاية / ALA-LC: _ma‘alāyah_) is a kind of dance common in Eastern Arabia and North Africa. The dance is usually misnamed by calling it various names such as um-alaya, dagni, etc.

The term and its origin is doubtful due to the obscurity of the rather taboo nature of the dance in traditional Islamic Persian Gulf societies. The M'alayah's contemporary equivalents on the neighboring African continent include the Makossa and Mapouka.

The dance is sexually suggestive in nature, with women tying up their lower torso with a piece of cloth or Keffiyeh, and performing sensual fast movements. There is no set pattern and method of performing the dance although some of its movements can be likened to those in bellydance, hip hop styled “booty popping”, Mapouka etc. It is known for its fast sensual movements of the buttocks and backside.

Primarily this dance is more often performed by groups that usually comprise singers, dancers and also backup musicians. These groups perform in special occasions such as weddings. The dance is accompanied by singing various songs that are unique to this type of dance. These troops or bands of musicians and dancers are usually outcasts and do not intermingle with the majority populace of the society.

The entertainers make out a living by charging an agreed upon fee in the range of $1000 USD to $3000 USD[_citation needed_] depending on the function they will be in, typically a marriage, an engagement ceremony, or a tribe celebrations, but usually end up earning much more in the form of tips either being thrown on the ground or on the dancers themselves.[_citation needed_] They are suspected to belong to Bidun groups of people.[_citation needed_]


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous1977 said:
> ...



Who cares?  Are you offended by dancing or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous1977 said:
> ...



What's your story anyway?  I remember you from DP where you would annoy the Christians and say all kinds of "blasphemous" things.  Now, all of the sudden, you seem to take offense.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> You are a liar.



I am a liar how, sir lol?


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The term "Eastern Arabia" doesn't mean specifically *Saudi *Arabia the country.  It means a geographic and cultural _region_, which includes, for example, Kuwait and Oman.  You could have simply followed the link attached to the term to find that out.
> 
> Do go ahead and ignore.  It seems to have served you well in your quest to remain uninformed.



That wouldn't matter whether the term "Eastern Arabia" means Saudi Arabia or not sir...as per Islamic law, non-Moslems cannot live in a country governed by Islam and "not mingle with the general populace," for the Qur'an says that non-Moslems in a Moslem country must be "*in subjection*."  Qur'an 9:29, Shakir translation:

"*Fight those* who do not believe in Allah, nor in the latter day, nor do they prohibit what Allah and His Messenger have prohibited, nor follow the religion of truth, out of those who have been given the Book, until they pay the tax in acknowledgment of superiority *and they are in a state of subjection*."

Non-Moslems must be subject to Moslems in Moslem countries so they WOULDN'T "not mingle with the general populace" in a Moslem country, smart-guy lol.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Indeed, whether the entertainers, or the audience, are or are not Muslim is irrelevant.  They're not participating in a religious ritual here.  It's got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion.  Just as it's irrelevant whether a golfer or a race car driver is a "Christian".  It's simply not involved.



Sexual conduct is a part of all 3 of the Abrahamic religions, sir lolol.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, whether the entertainers, or the audience, are or are not Muslim is irrelevant.  They're not participating in a religious ritual here.  It's got nothing to do with Islam or any other religion.  Just as it's irrelevant whether a golfer or a race car driver is a "Christian".  It's simply not involved.
> ...






Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The term "Eastern Arabia" doesn't mean specifically *Saudi *Arabia the country.  It means a geographic and cultural _region_, which includes, for example, Kuwait and Oman.  You could have simply followed the link attached to the term to find that out.
> ...



Pfft.

"Islamic law" is irrelevant here, because _religion _is irrelevant here.  _We're not looking at a religious practice.
_
There are a hell of a lot of foreign workers in that area, even in Saudi Arabia.  I don't think they're required to "mingle".  

And yes it does matter.  "Eastern Arabia" includes Kuwait, Oman, the UAE, Bahrain and Qatar as well as part of Iraq.  You were claiming we were looking at video from _Saudi _Arabia.

_Saudi _Arabia.. _Eastern _Arabia... know the difference.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pfft.
> 
> "Islamic law" is irrelevant here, because _religion _is irrelevant here.  _We're not looking at a religious practice.
> _
> There are a hell of a lot of foreign workers in that area, even in Saudi Arabia.  I don't think they're required to "mingle".



They couldn't choose to be totally isolated was my point, sir lolol.

And again, obviously sexual conduct is a part of the teachings of religion dumb*ss LOLOLOLOLOL.

EDIT to your EDIT - And no it doesn't matter if all of Arabia is governed by Islam LOLOL.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft.
> ...


*
Religion has nothing to do with it.*
What part of that is eluding you?  This is not a religious ceremony.  It's a cultural fad.

As for the isolation, this is from your own link:

>> These troops or bands of musicians and dancers are usually outcasts and do not intermingle with the majority populace of the society. <<​Your own link.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> *Religion has nothing to do with it.*
> What part of that is eluding you?  This is not a religious ceremony.  It's a cultural fad.
> 
> As for the isolation, this is from your own link:
> ...



I edited the post that you have replied to in this reply of yours.  Please see my edit.

Magic wont work here, d*fis...they couldn't be totally isolated if they wanted to LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous1977 said:
> ...



Sorry.  I have tried to look this up.  I cannot find any connection to M'alayah and Islam.  That includes what you just posted.  It says nothing about Islam, Muslims or religion.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Offended at bold face lies.  Nobody has insulted Christianity in this thread.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > You are a liar.
> ...



I don't know.  Let me see.

Pretending that M'alayah is an Islamic practice.  That makes you a serious piece of scrap liar unless you are willing to admit that you were wrong.

Sorry.  I don't believe you are a complete retard.  I know for a fact that you are capable of reading.

You can pretend to be as dumb as shit but I am not falling for it.  You know you are being dishonest.  You know it!  You know it!


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



We are talking about M'alayah.  What the peanuts are you talking about?

I can be blasphemous and disrespectful towards Christians and be offended by lies about M'alayah at the same time.  I don't see the connection that you are trying to make.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Pretending that M'alayah is an Islamic practice.  That makes you a serious piece of scrap liar unless you are willing to admit that you were wrong.
> 
> Sorry.  I don't believe you are a complete retard.  I know for a fact that you are capable of reading.
> 
> You can pretend to be as dumb as shit but I am not falling for it.  You know you are being dishonest.  You know it!  You know it!



Lolol looks like somebody didn't take their anti-psychotics today LOLOLOL...

I don't know what you are talking about sir...a guess is that you misunderstood my words...I didn't say that Islam teaches people to M'alayah dance; I said that the women in the videos doing the dance are Moslem women which is what Moslem associates have told me.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Pretending that M'alayah is an Islamic practice.  That makes you a serious piece of scrap liar unless you are willing to admit that you were wrong.
> ...



Bullshit.
(a) you know no such thing (hell, you don't even know the difference between Eastern Arabia and Saudi Arabia), and (b) this shit has nothing to do with religion anyway.  Islam or anything else.

Your videos don't even have real music in 'em.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> I can be blasphemous and disrespectful towards Christians and be offended by lies about M'alayah at the same time.  I don't see the connection that you are trying to make.



Sounds like she was saying that you seem offended by my pointing out that the women in the videos are Moslem women, while in the past you have attacked Christians.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> EDIT to your EDIT - And no it doesn't matter if all of Arabia is governed by Islam LOLOL.



It isn't.  Kuwait for an example.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bullshit.
> (a) you know no such thing (hell, you don't even know the difference between Eastern Arabia and Saudi Arabia), and (b) this shit has nothing to do with religion anyway.  Islam or anything else.
> 
> Your videos don't even have real music in 'em.



That "Arabia" is another term for the Arabian peninsula has nothing to do with this argument sir...as I told you Moslem associates have told me that the women are Moslems are that Moslem men women and children watch this kind of dancing.

...lolololol and obviously you jack-*ss, sexual conduct is a part of the teachings of religion.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.
> ...



And my neighbor's car repairman's babysitter's brother's father-in-law's second cousin's butcher told me you're an idiot.  Wanna see a link?

You first.



Anonymous1977 said:


> ...lolololol and obviously you jack-*ss, sexual conduct is a part of the teachings of religion.



And one MORE time for the slow readers...THIS IS NOT RELIGION WE'RE LOOKING AT.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> It isn't.  Kuwait for an example.



Fact check, ace: Religion in Kuwait - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

Going to bed...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't.  Kuwait for an example.
> ...



You are a lying sack of camel shit AS WELL AS retarded.  Your post, which you conveniently edited out, was about *GOVERMENT,* not religion.

Here it is again with its context restored:


Pogo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT to your EDIT - And no it doesn't matter if all of Arabia is *governed* by Islam LOLOL.
> ...



Fucking lying asshole.  

Over to Wiki:
>>Kuwait follows the "civil law system" modeled after the French legal system,[96][97][98] Kuwait's legal system is largely secular.[99][100][101] Sharia law governs only family law for Muslim residents,[100][102] non-Muslims in Kuwait have a secular family law. <<​


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And my neighbor's car repairman's babysitter's brother's father-in-law's second cousin's butcher told me you're an idiot.  Wanna see a link?
> 
> You first.



Isn't what I said, Ahab...I said that Moslem associates have confirmed the practice (M'alayah dancing celebrations) among Moslems.




Pogo said:


> And one MORE time for the slow readers...





Pogo said:


> THIS IS NOT RELIGION WE'RE LOOKING AT.





Pogo said:


>



And one more time for you, d*fis, all of the Abrahamic religions give directives on sexual conduct.  Qur'an 23:1-6:

"(1)Successful indeed are the believers, (2)Who are humble in their prayers, (3)And who shun what is vain, (4)And who act for the sake of purity, (5)And who restrain their sexual passions—(6)Except in the presence of their mates or those whom their right hands possess, for such surely are not blameable,"


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Isn't what I said, Ahab...I said that Moslem associates have confirmed the practice (M'alayah dancing celebrations) among Moslems.



Bullshit AGAIN.  I got yer quote right here --- it's right above on this page.



Anonymous1977 said:


> I said that the women in the videos doing the dance are Moslem women



--- which you do NOT know -- you don't even know where it was shot or what the music is.
You're a liar, and you've been busted.

And it's STILL not a religious ritual, and no that hasn't changed in the last ten minutes.

For example:
Dallas Keuchel is a baseball pitcher.  He just beat the New York Wankees.  *Pop quiz: what's Dallas Keuchel's religion?*  Time's up. You don't know, do you?  Nor should you, because _it has nothing to do with baseball.  _

Same thing here.

Holy SHIT what a moron.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> You are a lying sack of camel shit AS WELL AS retarded.  Your post, which you conveniently edited out, was about *GOVERMENT,* not religion.
> 
> Here it is again with its context restored:
> 
> ...



LOL Keep suffering in hell, moron...I didn't "conveniently" edit anything...and nitwit nothing that you cited changes the fact that Kuwait's official religion is Islam.  This is what "official religion" means (from State religion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*:*)

A *state religion* (also called an *established religion*, *state church*, *established church*, or *official religion*) is a religious body or creed officially endorsed by the state. A state with an official religion, WHILE NOT SECULAR, is not necessarily a theocracy – a country whose rulers have in their hands both secular and spiritual authority."

EDIT to your EDIT - And again dumb moron, sexual conduct obviously is covered in the teachings of religion LOLOL.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You are a lying sack of camel shit AS WELL AS retarded.  Your post, which you conveniently edited out, was about *GOVERMENT,* not religion.
> ...



No SHIT Stupid.  You originally claimed "GOVERNED BY ISLAM".  It's right there on the page and quoted.  You can't change it.  Then you wanna back up and pretend you were talking about "State religion".

Dishonest HACK.


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My thoughts exactly, what's he trying to say. Seems to have done a lot of  "research".


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bullshit AGAIN.  I got yer quote right here --- it's right above on this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL someone might be hacking my posts & changing them to something I can't see.  But:

1. I did not say that this is a "religious ritual."  I just said that the women doing the dance are Moslem women.
2. For the last and final time, Moslem associates have confirmed Wikipedia's M'alayah link.
and
3. YOU are the shit-moron LOLOLOL.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous1977 said:
> ...



He apparently wants to demonstrate how good his aim is shooting at his own foot.  

It's kinda weird.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

To anyone following thread, Pogo is playing smoke and mirror games...but he can keep suffering in hell LOLOLOLOL...

EDIT - He's also going back and editing his posts to change what he said...


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 7, 2015)

So you've *exposed* these *interesting* twerking videos, now what. Are you going to issue a fatwa or something?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> 1. I did not say that this is a "religious ritual." I just said that the women doing the dance are Moslem women.



And Tiger Freaking Woods is a Presbyterian.  Or a Jew.  Or a Zoroastrian.  Or a Europagan animist.
What the fuck's that have to do with his golf game?

The fact remains you don't know jack shit about who these women are.  You don't even know where the videos came from.  You don't even know the difference between "Eastern Arabia" and "Saudi Arabia".  You don't seem to even comprehend the difference between government and state religion.



Anonymous1977 said:


> 2. For the last and final time, Moslem associates have confirmed Wikipedia's M'alayah link.



Then you contradict yourself yet again, for that link is the source of:

>> These troops or bands of musicians and dancers are usually outcasts and do not intermingle with the majority populace of the society. <<​First you want to tell us "some guy you know" confirms the Wiki link, while at the same time claiming what it says is impossible.

Having it both ways: Priceless.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> So you've *exposed* these *interesting* twerking videos, now what. Are you going to issue a fatwa or something?



I am a Christian sir, NOT a Moslem.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Going to bed...Pogo, enjoy the BURNing of the HELL that you are in LOLOLOLOL (Keep BURNing in hell in other words LOLOL.)


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > So you've *exposed* these *interesting* twerking videos, now what. Are you going to issue a fatwa or something?
> ...


 
Come on, what's in a name......"Thou shalt make them as a fiery oven in the time of thine anger: the Lord shall swallow them up in his wrath, and the fire shall devour them."  What's your personal name for it, if not a fatwa then what?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh, now I recognize this poster.  The "LOLOLOLOL" gave him away immediately.  He was posting this crap last year when he joined too!  I remember.  

Anonymous1977   Why the hell are you posting this crap again?  No one cared back then, and no one cares now!


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Come on, what's in a name......"Thou shalt make them as a fiery oven in the time of thine anger: the Lord shall swallow them up in his wrath, and the fire shall devour them."  What's your personal name for it, if not a fatwa then what?



I'm not calling for or doing anything to anyone, sir...I just posted the videos to expose some Moslem behavior...if God "set's them on fire" or whatever then that is God doing that LOLOL.


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, what's in a name......"Thou shalt make them as a fiery oven in the time of thine anger: the Lord shall swallow them up in his wrath, and the fire shall devour them."  What's your personal name for it, if not a fatwa then what?
> ...



I look back and forth between your reply and your signature post and I'm failing to see the humor in either.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> I look back and forth between your reply and your signature post and I'm failing to see the humor in either.



I see...


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Lolol looks like somebody didn't take their anti-psychotics today LOLOLOL...
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about sir...a guess is that you misunderstood my words...I didn't say that Islam teaches people to M'alayah dance; I said that the women in the videos doing the dance are Moslem women which is what Moslem associates have told me.



I don't have to say anything else.  You know more about this than I do.  You know for a fact that this M'alayah dance has nothing to do with Muslims or Islam.  If you refuse to come clean about your blatant lies then my work here is done.

You are lying.  You are lying.  You are lying.  We can all tell.  You already know it too.  There is no point of saying anything else about it.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> I don't have to say anything else.  You know more about this than I do.  You know for a fact that this M'alayah dance has nothing to do with Muslims or Islam.  If you refuse to come clean about your blatant lies then my work here is done.
> 
> You are lying.  You are lying.  You are lying.  We can all tell.  You already know it too.  There is no point of saying anything else about it.



Leave the drugs alone, man lololol.  They're not good for your brain...

Copy and paste these Arabic words into a Youtube search, and see what you come up with...look at the videos very carefully if you do extended researching of them:

معلايه

معلاية

Lol


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to say anything else.  You know more about this than I do.  You know for a fact that this M'alayah dance has nothing to do with Muslims or Islam.  If you refuse to come clean about your blatant lies then my work here is done.
> ...



That's the same word twice, and all it does is prove Arabic script has a way to write "M'alayah".  Which we already know. 

The fact that something can be expressed in the Arabic language doesn't make it "Moslem" any more than expressing something in Latin makes it "Catholic" or writing a word in Japanese makes it "Shinto".

Exactly how stupid are you?  We seem to be plumbing new depths here....



Is this why you keep leaving the site and coming back with new identities?  All the old ones seem to crash and burn?

Wonder why.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> That's the same word twice, and all it does is prove Arabic script has a way to write "M'alayah".  Which we already know.
> 
> The fact that something can be expressed in the Arabic language doesn't make it "Moslem" any more than expressing something in Latin makes it "Catholic" or writing a word in Japanese makes it "Shinto".
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL Think I'm gonna be ignoring you, kid.  You bore me.  But I'll leave you with the proverbial question LOLOLOLOL, "is the brain that fries a brain that dies?"  I *know* you know the answer to this LOLOLOL.





(YOU)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

...again, someone may be hacking & altering my words on this site, just for the record...I am a former political/religious activist whom I believe has made a few enemies through my former activism...lol


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 8, 2015)

Some people on this tread:







LOLOL

(spiritually speaking, of course LOL)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 13, 2015)

...this video doesn't seem to be getting as many hits as the others for some strange reason...perhaps a hacker is tampering with something...:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just got the OK for these 2-Girl M'alayah videos:


(Will post more later.)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Moslem women kiss, touch, and grind (again, got the OK from a mod for this haha*:*)

Note how the Moslem women even love each other haha:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

^^


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ^^



I might be being hacked dude so I wouldn't know what you are reading that is alleged to be from me...but the subject is Moslem M'alayah dancing and not me...


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Note the MOSLEM WOMEN WATCHING as these college students twerk:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ^^
> ...



M'alayah isn't "Moslem".  Not even belly dance is "Moslem".
Nor is clothing ---- which is the only thing you have to go by in these Light My Fire videos.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Some people have some really strange obsessions.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> M'alayah isn't "Moslem".  Not even belly dance is "Moslem".
> Nor is clothing ---- which is the only thing you have to go by in these Light My Fire videos.



I see your confusion...by "Moslem" I meant that the participants are Moslem, not that Islam teaches "M'alayah" dancing...as people in a Moslem country might refer to the IRA or the Ku Klux Klan as "Christian terrorists" when Christianity does not necessarily teach terrorism...


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

To anyone following, I have no "obsession"...Islam and religion are interests of mine as I discuss them in multiple forums on this site LOLOLOLOL...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > M'alayah isn't "Moslem".  Not even belly dance is "Moslem".
> ...



I see your confusion ... you posted "the subject is Moslem M'alayah dancing" and then completely forgot you posted "the subject is Moslem M'alayah dancing".  

See the second line about the clothing.  Neither clothing nor M'alayah is "Moslem", and clearly "Light My Fire" even less so, therefore you have no clue what the religions, if any, of these performers may be.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I see your confusion ... you posted "the subject is Moslem M'alayah dancing" and then completely forgot you posted "the subject is Moslem M'alayah dancing".
> 
> See the second line about the clothing.  Neither clothing nor M'alayah is "Moslem", and clearly "Light My Fire" even less so, therefore you have no clue what the religions, if any, of these performers may be.



LOLOLOLOLOL...no confusion here BURNt-brain LOLOLOLOL...we went over this man.

But as I already said, perhaps the brain that fries is a brain that dies LOLOLOLOLOL.  You:






LOLOLOL


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Last one probably*:*) Somali Moslems twerking:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's a dance that actually _*is*_ "Moslem".... featuring actual Moslems and  --- sorry about this lack of dumb-down --- actual authentic music:



​​The Ritual Dance or _Sema_

The Mevlevi (also spelled as _mawlawi_) Ritual dance or _sema_ consists of several stages with different meanings:

The first stage, _Naat-i Sherif_, is a eulogy to the Messenger of Islam and the all Prophets before him, who represent love. To praise them is to acknowledge and praise God Almighty Who created and sent them to humanity as a mercy. This eulogy is followed by a drumbeat (on the _kudum_) symbolizing the divine command ‘Be’ for the creation of the entire universe.  

The _Naat-i Sherif_ is followed by a _Taksim_, an improvisation on the reed flute or _ney_. This expresses the divine breath, which gives life to everything.

Then follows the Sultan Veled procession or _Devr-i Veled_, accompanied by _peshrev_ music; this is a circular, anticlockwise, procession three times around the turning space. The greetings of the _semazen, _or whirling dervishes, during the procession represent the three stages of knowledge: _ilm-al yaqin _(received knowledge, gained from others or through study), _ayn-al yaqin _(knowing by seeing or observing for oneself) and _haqq-al yakin _(knowledge gained through direct experience, gnosis).​
More at the link: Whirling Dervishes


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Here's a dance that actually _*is*_ "Moslem".... featuring actual Moslems and  --- sorry about this lack of dumb-down --- actual authentic music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And as I told you earlier if you know anything about Islam you would know that the dancers in the videos that I posted about "M'alayah" would have to be Moslems LOLOLOL, brain-FRIED (Qur'an 9:29.)

You:





LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Here's a dance that actually _*is*_ "Moslem".... featuring actual Moslems and  --- sorry about this lack of dumb-down --- actual authentic music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this on a travel documentary I watched one time.  I don't know how they can do that without getting dizzy and falling down.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a dance that actually _*is*_ "Moslem".... featuring actual Moslems and  --- sorry about this lack of dumb-down --- actual authentic music:
> ...



M'alayah has nothing to do with "Islam".  No more than "twerking" has something to do with "Christianism".
_Your_ _own link_ already made that clear.

_Sema_, OTOH, has plenty to do with it and is actually performed as a spiritual act.

And I hate to break this to ya but lame instrumental versions of "Light My Fire" really aren't related to Islam either.  Spread the word.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2015)

THIS is a twerk video


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> THIS is a twerk video



Obviously she's Episcopalian.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> THIS is a twerk video




Seriously though this is about as sexy as watching a coat of Sherwin-Williams dry.  Still looks to me like somebody in desperate need of a laxative.

The "Moslem" Light My Fire women had way better wardrobe too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is a twerk video
> ...



Yeah, those pants are BUTT ugly.  Pun intended.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is a twerk video
> ...




This comment is why this site needs a thumbs down option *BOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Authentic music requested, authentic music provided:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

To anyone confused by more words, like BURNing brain Pogo claims to be though I have already told him...by "Moslem M'alayah dancing," I mean that Moslems are performing the act and not that Islam teaches M'alayah dancing, similarly to the way that the IRA and the Ku Klux Klan could be called "Christian terrorists" which does not necessarily mean that Christianity teaches terrorism....


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Another with authentic music:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Authentic music:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Authentic music:


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Moslem men vilely throw money on the women as they dance (authentic music*:*)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

(Authentic music*:*)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 15, 2015)

Edited copy of post #169 video (minus delay*:*)


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 16, 2015)

This is the Somali video with the authentic music...this is the last one that I'm posting...:


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

These stopped being interested for us after the first one.  Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> These stopped being interested for us after the first one.  Thanks.



So you're the elected representative of all who will access USMB? LOL

Nut.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2015)

Anonymous1977 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These stopped being interested for us after the first one.  Thanks.
> ...



No, she isn't.  We're co-chairs.  
And we are unanimous.  This thread fails.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think he forgot a few LOLOLOLOLOLOL's.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 18, 2015)

Nervously shaking 300 pound female asses are not attractive to normal men.  There must be a genetic aberration that produces the twerking market.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Nervously shaking 300 pound female asses are not attractive to normal men.  There must be a genetic aberration that produces the twerking market.



It depends on the person, apparently.    Everyone doesn't like the same thing after all.  However, this thread is definite overkill.  Seen one Arab booty, seen em all!    Enough already.  They are all pretty much the same.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Nervously shaking 300 pound female asses are not attractive to normal men.  There must be a genetic aberration that produces the twerking market.



Still looks to me like someone in desperate need of a laxative.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nervously shaking 300 pound female asses are not attractive to normal men.  There must be a genetic aberration that produces the twerking market.
> ...



Well if everyone felt the same way, it wouldn't be so popular.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Everyone doesn't think like I do.  

I dunno how "popular" it is but I do know this -- a lot of things that are "popular" are so because we're told it is.  Say for instance you put together a really lame instrumental version of "Light My Fire".  Nobody would want to hear it over and over, yet if you can get (read: "pay") radio stations to play it over and over and over, pretty soon it's "popular".  Not because it's any good; just because it got made into part of the sonic wallpaper.


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Oct 18, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Nervously shaking 300 pound female asses are not attractive to normal men.  There must be a genetic aberration that produces the twerking market.



Been quite normal to me to hear "I like'em big" haha.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, there are a lot of guys who do like the twerking.  Lol.  

Maybe you like the Dougie better.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




OK that's different.
One word comes to mind (and no, it's not "Moslem") .... it's "epilepsy".


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, baby got back.


----------

